# [Xorg] Problème touchpad Synaptics et clavier us (Solved)

## Mika15

Bonsoir,

Je suis dans l'installation de ma gentoo avec KDE.

Tout est installé, mais j'ai 2 problèmes que je n'arrive pas à régler.

Le premier le plus important pour moi, c'est mon touchpad. Avant sous Xorg avec HAL, je configurais le .fdi, et sous KDE quand je faisait un clic sur le touchpad, cela faisait office de simple clic.

Depuis la version 1.9 de Xorg, je n'arrive pas à le configurer.

De ce que j'ai pu lire, c'est udev qui gère cela, mais je n'arrive pas à trouver plus d'informations...

Pour mon second problème, je n'arrive pas à avoir le clavier en fr, et que ce soit avec xorg.conf (avec ou sans) ou le HAL (normal vu que obsolete...) je n'arrive pas à l'avoir...

Dans mon make.conf, j'ai:

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics"

Dans mon noyau, j'ai:

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_SYNAPTICS_I2C=m

Et j'ai le driver synaptics installé.

Dans le log de Xorg, j'ai des erreurs concernant le synaptics, à savoir:

```

[    30.707] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

[    30.710] (--) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

[    30.710] (II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[    30.710] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    30.710] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    30.710] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    30.710] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    30.711] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/event5)

[    30.711] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "evdev touchpad catchall"

[    30.711] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "touchpad catchall"

[    30.711] (II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

[    30.730] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so

[    30.745] (II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    30.745]    compiled for 1.9.2.901, module version = 1.3.0

[    30.745]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    30.745]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 11.0

[    30.745] (II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 1.3.0

[    30.745] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event5"

[    30.756] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: x-axis range 1472 - 5472

[    30.756] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: y-axis range 1408 - 4448

[    30.756] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: pressure range 0 - 255

[    30.756] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: finger width range 0 - 0

[    30.756] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: buttons: left right double triple

[    30.756] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: invalid finger width range.  defaulting to 0 - 16

[    30.764] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found

[    30.764] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events

[    30.768] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" (type: TOUCHPAD)

[    30.768] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) MinSpeed is now constant deceleration 2.5

[    30.768] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: MaxSpeed is now 1.75

[    30.768] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: AccelFactor is now 0.040

[    30.768] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    30.768] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration profile 1

[    30.768] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    30.768] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    30.776] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found

[    30.776] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/mouse0)

[    30.776] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "touchpad catchall"

[    30.776] (II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 1.3.0

[    30.853] (EE) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad no synaptics event device found

[    30.853] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"

[    30.857] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: invalid x-axis range.  defaulting to 1615 - 5685

[    30.857] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: invalid y-axis range.  defaulting to 1729 - 4171

[    30.857] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: invalid pressure range.  defaulting to 0 - 256

[    30.857] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: invalid finger width range.  defaulting to 0 - 16

[    30.877] (EE) Query no Synaptics: 6003C8

[    30.877] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: no supported touchpad found

[    30.877] (EE) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware.

[    30.881] (EE) PreInit failed for input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad"

[    30.881] (II) UnloadModule: "synaptics"

```

Si quelqu'un peut me venir en aide...

Merci beaucoup.Last edited by Mika15 on Sun Dec 12, 2010 10:04 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## guilc

Clavier fr avec xorg récent sans hal :

```
# cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/90-keyboard.conf 

Section "InputClass"

    Identifier "keyboard"

    Driver "evdev"

    Option "XkbLayout" "fr"

    Option "XkbVariant" "oss"

    Option "XkbOptions" "compose:menu"

    MatchIsKeyboard "on"

EndSection

```

Pour synaptics je sais pas, je suppose qu'il faut un truc du même genre. Moi pour mon trackpoint (qui n'utilise pas synaptics), je fais comme ça :

```
# cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/90-trackpoint.conf 

Section "InputClass"

    Identifier "trackpoint"

    Driver "evdev"

    Option "EmulateWheel"           "true"

    Option "EmulateWheelButton"     "2"

    Option "XAxisMapping"           "6 7"

    Option "YAxisMapping"           "4 5"

    Option "Emulate3Buttons"        "true"

    MatchIsPointer "on"

EndSection

```

Note le MatchIsPointer. Je suppose qu'en changeant juste le driver et en mettant les options synaptics qui vont bien, ça doit le faire... Mais bon, j'ai pas de touchpad pour tester...

----------

## kernelsensei

Pour synaptics ça doit être quelque chose comme ça :

```
Section "InputDevice"

    Driver    "synaptics"

    Identifier    "Touchpad"

    Option    "Device"    "/dev/psaux"

    Option    "Protocol"  "auto-dev"

    Option    "LeftEdge"      "1000"

    Option    "RightEdge"     "5700"

    Option    "TopEdge"       "1900"

    Option    "BottomEdge"    "4800"

    Option    "FingerLow"     "25"

    Option    "FingerHigh"    "30"

    Option    "MaxTapTime"    "180"

    Option    "MaxTapMove"    "220"

    Option    "VertScrollDelta" "200"

    Option    "HorizScrollDelta" "200"

    Option    "MinSpeed"  "0.02"

    Option    "MaxSpeed"  "0.18"

    Option    "AccelFactor" "0.0010"

    Option    "SHMConfig" "on"

EndSection
```

Après il faut sûrement modifier des valeurs pour que ça colle à ton matos.

PS : Est-ce que tu pourrais mettre ton titre en conformité stp ? Merci.

----------

## Mika15

Edit: C'est bon pour le touchpad...

Bonsoir,

Tout d'abord merci à vous deux pour vos réponses, j'ai pu régler mon problème de clavier!

Pour le touchpad, je suis allé ici (vous me direz, logique!) vi mais j'avais pas testé...

Pour au final avec ça:

```
cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/96-synaptics.conf 

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier "touchpad"

        Driver "synaptics"

        Option "AutoServerLayout" "on"

        Option      "TapButton1" "1"

        Option      "TapButton2" "2"

        Option      "TapButton3" "3"

EndSection

```

Petites questions, pour comprendre un peu le truc.

De ce que j'ai pu lire, le Xorg fonctionne maintenant sans fichier de conf (xorg.conf), ce qui marche très bien chez moi, excepté pour le clavier et le touchpad.

Sans ce fichier de conf, apparemment le xorg va chercher les détails dans /etc/X11/xorg.conf./* ? C'est bien ça ?

Pour mon problème de touchpad, j'ai essayé de compilé le xorg avec ou sans les flags synaptics, mouse et keyboard, et seulement evdev, mais je n'ai pas eu de résultat.

Que conseillez-vous ? tout faire passer par evdev ?

Pour mon touchpad, dois-je mettre le driver evdev ou synaptics ?

Merci pour vos réponses, et bonne soirée.

----------

## mamac

Salut,

Merci pour les options de tap, cela m'a permis de retrouver la fonction tap suite à la migration vers xorg 1.9.

Perso j'ai créé le fichier /etc/X11/xorg.conf (à l'ancienne) sauf qu'il ne contient maintenant plus que cela:

```

Section "InputClass"

    Identifier       "keyboard"

    MatchIsKeyboard  "on"

    Driver           "evdev"

    Option           "XkbLayout"    "fr"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "synaptics-all"

        Driver "synaptics"

        Option "VertEdgeScroll" "true"

        Option      "TapButton1" "1"

        MatchIsTouchpad "on"

EndSection

```

----------

